# Zoya Sunshine Collection



## AmourAnnette (Apr 12, 2011)

​  ​ The flashiest of the 3 summer 2011 collections from Zoya has to be the Sunshine collection. 6 glass fleck/metallic shades that are gorgeous and perfect for when you want that extra sparkle in your day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​  ​ What are your thoughts on this collection? Which one is your favorite? ​


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 12, 2011)

I love love love this collection! Finally a spring collection I can get all happy about. :0)


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 12, 2011)

These are awesome colors I think my favorite would be faye but its so hard to decide!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love love love this collection! Finally a spring collection I can get all happy about. :0)


It's actually one of their summer collections  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Amber204* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are awesome colors I think my favorite would be faye but its so hard to decide!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Faye is my favorite too! With Apple being runner up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 12, 2011)

Spring or Summer, I'm just happy to see bright colors!!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 12, 2011)

hehe, me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moriesnailart (Apr 13, 2011)

I totally love Rica and Faye, but all of the other colors are gorgeous too, great swatches!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow! I love them all!! Id say Apple is my fav - but only because because I dont own any green polishes! LOL!


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 13, 2011)

Apple, Janzy and Faye are gorgeous!


----------



## llehsal (Apr 13, 2011)

Kimmy kimmy kimmy!!!!! I really love these!!!  How much are these?


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kimmy kimmy kimmy!!!!! I really love these!!!  How much are these?



$8 each. You should like their Facebook page, they have promos a LOT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Apr 13, 2011)

Will do!  Thanks !!!


----------



## Diava (Apr 14, 2011)

there are own their way in the post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I absolutely cannot wait to try Faye, its looks gorgeous on you!! In fact they all do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and your picture of Rica is beautiful, I hadn't realised how awesome that colour looks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay I love summer collections!


----------

